

The Easiest Way to Change People's Behavior (2009) - cwan
http://blogs.hbr.org/bregman/2009/03/the-easiest-way-to.html

======
GFischer
Summary: change the environment.

It also highlights why UX is so important (there's an example of a timesheet
where removing a 10 second delay, they saw a huge improvement)

